# Wie macht man solche Strahlen?



## ByeBye 8492 (12. Oktober 2006)

Moinsen,
ich habe keinen Schimmer wie man diese Strahlen im Hintergrund des Flyers nennt, deswegen war die SuFu herzlich nutzlos.

http://www.herrenkrugparty.de/images/flyer/normal/7ef8fd153e2ca21aef6fecf46c3eadc0.jpg

Wie kriegt man solche Strahlen "2-Farbig" hin, und wie heissen selbige?


Edit: Mist, Falsches Forum ... das kommt vom Tabbing :-/


----------



## Leola13 (12. Oktober 2006)

Hai,

du erstellst in Photoshop (ich gehe davon aus, daß du da posten wolltest  ) einen entsprechend farbigen Verlauf und wendest dann den Verzerrungsfilter Polarkoordinaten darauf an.

Mit dem Suchbegriff : Strahl(en) im PS Forum gibt es dazu verschiedene Anleitungen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ByeBye 8492 (12. Oktober 2006)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> 
> du erstellst in Photoshop (ich gehe davon aus, daß du da posten wolltest  ) einen entsprechend farbigen Verlauf und wendest dann den Verzerrungsfilter Polarkoordinaten darauf an.
> 
> ...


Also arbeiten tue ich mit Gimp, allerdings wenn ich die Trial von Photoshop runtergeladen hab werd ich es wohl damit mal probieren. Arbeitsweise müsste in Gimp aber analog sein, oder?


----------

